# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Laminating ethafoam/plastazote

## jwilliams

I often need to stack laminate foams to carve custom dress forms to mount costume, and I'm looking for a better method for doing so. We currently use 3M hot melt adhesives, with a reasonable degree of success, but it's messy and the glue up is inconsistent. I'd like to know if anyone has a simple method for heat laminating large sections of foam (I've tried heat guns, but it's too difficult to get an even bond), or if anyone has tested water-based contact cements for VOC off-gassing or long term issues.

Thanks!

Jim Williams
Exhibition Designer/Preparator
The Kent State University Museum

----------

